# Power Supply needed for a basic gaming PC



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi
You guys helped me pick a PC for my cousin. The specs of which are -
Intel Dual Core G2010 2.8GHz CPU
AS Rock H61 motherboard
4GB DDR3 Transcend 1333MHz RAM
Sapphire 7750 1GB DDR5 GPU


He needs a PSU for his pc. I recommended the Seasonic Eco 500 and the Antec VP550P to him. His max budget is 3.5k

Which of these do you think he should get?

PS - He would be upgrading to an i5-3470, additional 4GB RAM and an R9 280x in the near future so a little headroom would be better (That's why the 500W PSU)/

Please suggest!

Thanks


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520w -4950. (flipkart)


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 11, 2014)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w -4950. (flipkart)


maybe you should have read the part where I stated the max budget to be 3.5k.
You're recommending everyone the same PSU. :-/

  [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION], [MENTION=95020]avinandan012[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], [MENTION=98996]aniket.cain[/MENTION] - guys anyone?


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 11, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> maybe you should have read the part where I stated the max budget to be 3.5k.
> You're recommending everyone the same PSU. :-/



Corsair CX500 -3600.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 11, 2014)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Corsair CX500 -3600.



Isn't CX500 the same lower quality as the VS550? How are they 2 different except that the VS series only works on 230V?


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 11, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Isn't CX500 the same lower quality as the VS550? How are they 2 different except that the VS series only works on 230V?



I bought a Antec VP550 PSU where its 8pin and 24 pin power cables were very short for good cable management.So I exchanged it with Corsair VS550 instead.Seasonic S12II 520w is excellent PSU in terms of quality and RMA purpose also.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 11, 2014)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> I bought a Antec VP550 PSU where its 8pin and 24 pin power cables were very short for good cable management.So I exchanged it with Corsair VS550 instead.Seasonic S12II 520w is excellent PSU in terms of quality and RMA purpose also.



and what about the seasonic EVO 500? I'm sure Seasonic would at least maintain a certain quality standard. How does that compare?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Both seasonic eco 500 and antec vp550p is fine. Since you will be upgrading to a high end gpu later, get abtec vp550p.
Seasonic will never disappoint with quality, so eco is not a bad quality product at all. It is an OEM power supply and no black paint coating too.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Both seasonic eco 500 and antec vp550p is fine. Since you will be upgrading to a high end gpu later, get abtec vp550p.
> Seasonic will never disappoint with quality, so eco is not a bad quality product at all. It is an OEM power supply and no black paint coating too.



I think I'll go with the ECO then. He wouldnt need surge protection with this (I think) or would you still suggest the Antec over the Seasonic Eco?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2014)

VP450p can easily power up GPUs upto R9 270X , even R9 280X if you dont overclock


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I suggest seasonic.
Though you may get 4 years warranty on antec(by registering).


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> I suggest seasonic.
> Though you may get 4 years warranty on antec(by registering).



Okay! I'll let him choose whichever he likes best between the two. Would have ordered Seasonic too i guess. The ECO can handle a 280x, right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sure. It can.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, ECO can handle 280x . I'm not so sure about overclocking but I've been running same PSU with my gtx 670 without sweat.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 13, 2014)

Even an OC'd 280x will not make the system draw more than 400W. It should be fine. 

Update - Ordered the Seasonic Eco


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 14, 2014)

sorry man, was not active. Seadonic is a really good brand with good PSUs. good choice


----------

